# 1980 18" (BMX Geometry) Black/Gold Schwinn 5-Speed King Sting



## Jon Marinello (Feb 27, 2019)

See pics and PM me with questions. One of the nicest ones you will find. With all the most desirable gold anodized giblets. '86 dated cables. MX1000 brakes. Snake Belly tires. Brooks B72 seat. Almost everything is original (except for seat which is a nice upgrade - the original seats sucked and tires), correct and mostly NOS. Not sure on the paint but looks original to me. I have been building King Stings for a while and have built 9 or 10 of them.


----------



## dave429 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice looking King Sting!


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 6, 2019)

dave429 said:


> Nice looking King Sting!



She is a beauty. I think I’m going to part it out because nobody seems to buy the bike and the parts are all amazingly rare.


----------



## dave429 (Mar 8, 2019)

Wish I had a use for the gold parts. They are slick!


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 9, 2019)

dave429 said:


> Wish I had a use for the gold parts. They are slick!



I just sold the bike.


----------



## dave429 (Mar 9, 2019)

Jon Marinello said:


> I just sold the bike.



Awesome, glad it sold complete. Such a nice looking bike. Congrats!


----------



## undercover_poe (Mar 10, 2019)

That’s hot


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 10, 2019)

I have another one I’m going to sell. If anyone is interested.


----------



## Jon Marinello (Mar 10, 2019)

Here is the other one. It’s even cleaner. A 21 inch frame. Everything perfect. Respoked wheels with stainless steel.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello Jon,

What are these bikes selling for?

also do you have parts for sale?

Thanks

Jerry


----------

